

Fed Issues Rules to Cut Debit-Card Fees; Visa, MasterCard Fall - AndyIngram
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-16/federal-reserve-moves-to-reduce-debit-card-fees-visa-mastercard-decline.html

======
AndyIngram
Being a Canadian I have always been surprised at how limited debit card use at
retailers is in the US. Part of it is due to my card being from Canada but it
also has to do with the antiquated system of fees for using the interchanges.

~~~
AndyIngram
I assume this post was down-voted due to the "fed" being political. I find the
topic more interested in that it is a field/service that needs disruption. Too
bad it was a government policy change that had to do it.

